# To those who have multiple breeds of LGD



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm looking for a new LGD. I have a Pyr/anatolian cross that I absolutely love and would like to find another. However Livestock guardian pups aren't that plentiful around where I live so I may have to go with something else. I know people always prefer their breed if they just have one, but I was wondering those of you who have multiple breeds which do you prefer and why.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow there are tons of LGD pups on Craigslist-- even rare breeds Tibetan Mastiff and Caucasian Overchka..
Have you checked Craigslist?

With our LGD pup we have a giant schnauzer and Bernese Mt dog, its a nice pack they complement each other and the other 2 are more human adverse than the pup


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a 3/4 GP, 1/4 Anatolian we are planning to breed this spring. We are just waiting for her to cycle. We are in central IL, so not sure if that's close enough for you to consider. Both parents are proven, working, guardians.

YOu can see more info on our website: www.redgatefarmllc.com


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a GP and GP/Karakachan and with 4 week old pups. We also have a border/lab mix and random yellow dog. They have their jobs and personalities. The GP is VERY independent and hard headed but makes very good judgment calls. The GP/Karakachan has been the best dog to train and learns quick. No issues unless something needs to investigated/removed. Then he does what he thinks is right..... mostly he is and getting better all the time (17 months.). They all get along 99% of the time. 

I love all of them but if the GP/Karakachan is special so far. In the pups I see traits of both and most will make good dogs. One may be to attached to people to be working but she is a lover....


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

I know what you are talking about billygoatridge. I live in Northeast Indiana myself and is hard finding an lgd breeder close to me as well.


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just recently noticed people talking about the Karakachan. How is their temperament toward people compared to Pyrenees and anatolians?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, we have Anatolian/Pyrenees puppies coming in three weeks. But we will be in Oregon by the time they are weaned. I hope you find the dogs you want! I LOVE Pyrenees/Anatolian dogs!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah I am pretty fond of my Pyr- anatolian dog too. I like the size, the trustworthyness around people and children. He is an excellent guard..
Here is a completely gratuitous pic of him with our Berner and schnauzer....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, if you've seen my thread, you know I'm quite biased in favor of the purebred Bulgarian Karakachan. My Valentina is now a year old and I often see her walking the parameters of my little 6-acre homestead. (There are several areas she could crawl under yet she never has; and the fencing is only 4' high, yet she has never jumped it either.) She has no prey drive but she does not hesitate to "vocalize" her disapproval of any stranger (4-legged as well as 2-legged) that wants to come onto the place. It is obvious she thinks for herself; and I have come to respect the fact I am her "partner", not her "boss" when it comes to her guardian duties. (I do maintain total control over her food intake and, when she does not sense danger, she is quite happy to comply with my instructions.)


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

GraceAlice; How much do you get for your puppies?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

250.oo


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Sent e-mail through your website.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Got it, thanks. We are going to be in Oregon by the time they are weaned though!


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

That's fine. You can contact me after you get back to let me know what you have available.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

No, I mean we will be living in Oregon. We are moving in May with the puppies.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Okay. I misunderstood what you meant..


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

Phil V, I found a lady just south of Lafayette that will be having Anatolian Puppies in about 5 weeks. If you want I can message you her #. I settled on a Great Pyrenees puppy I found locally but I may end up getting one of the Anatolians too. See for myself which I like best.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Yes, Go ahead and send it. I'm going to be getting doelings later this year and would like to get 2 of them.


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

Phil, tried to private message you but it said your your private message limit was exceded. I hate to post her # on a public forum without asking. You can email me for it. [email protected]


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

GraceAlice said:


> No, I mean we will be living in Oregon. We are moving in May with the puppies.


What part of oregon? we are in Grants Pass.


----------

